# Le prime Mille note di Carrick



## Elisa68

Congratulazioni al nostro massimo esperto di Opera!


----------



## Alfry

Complimenti Carrickp e grazie di tutto


----------



## moodywop

Congratulazioni, Carrick, e grazie di tutto l'aiuto che ci dai, per non parlare delle tue impeccabili traduzioni


----------



## ElaineG

Volevo essere la prima 

*carrick*, thank you so much for your careful and wise posts, all 1000 of them. Your background in various word-related crafts shines through in the lucidity, elegance and precision of all your posts. Plus you are unfailingly a gentleman!

I plan to save some part of my body that's left over after I get the big LSP in a heart inked in for a nice big "Carrick 4Ever."


----------



## lsp

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Voleva essere la prima
> 
> *carrick*, thank you so much for your careful and wise posts, all 1000 of them. Your background in various word-related crafts shines through in the lucidity, elegance and precision of all your posts. Plus you are unfailingly a gentleman!


Again, my exact thoughts - exactly as I would have [wanted to get credit for having] said them  


			
				ElaineG said:
			
		

> I plan to save some part of my body that's left over after I get the big LSP in a heart inked in for a nice big "Carrick 4Ever."


  aww...


----------



## TrentinaNE

Congratulations, carrickp! I always enjoy reading your messages.

Elisabetta


----------



## Frenko

... sarò mica l'ultimo?

Congratulazioni Carrick!

Francesco


----------



## You little ripper!

Frenko said:
			
		

> ... sarò mica l'ultimo?
> 
> Congratulazioni Carrick!
> 
> Francesco


No Frenko you're not the last. 
Carrickp, it's always a pleasure to read you posts. I love your poetic translations, your dry sense of humor, your insight into the world of marketing and opera, not to mention the dislike we both have in common of the disfigurement of the body through tattooing.


----------



## Idioteque

It seems that I'm the last again... 
Congratulations for your 1000 posts...you're always helpful, brilliant, funny... thanks for helping me in many situations! 
100 di questi giorni! 

Laura


----------



## DesertCat

I'm a little late, I've been away...

Your posts are always so informative.  I appreciate all that I learn from you in both English and Italian.    Thanks for everything.


----------



## combustion

Ehi! Io mi sono accorta solo ora di questo sub-forum...
Congratulations Carrick!
comb...


----------

